# Body off frame question.



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

I am getting ready to remove the body of my 1970 GTO. Where are the bolts that attach the frame to the body? How many are there? Besides removing the steering column is there any other things/tips to consdier?

Thank you for any response


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

should be 14 bolts- look under the car and you will see the mounts on the frame that will have rubber bushings that the body sits on - remove all of those, also any wires that are connected to the body-also the fuel line has to be disconnected from the gas tank, you should have already removed the front clip- good job to have a friend to watch when you go up if anything is still attached


----------

